# 2 Takes on Wedding Rings



## mooimeisie (Jul 23, 2009)

These are 3 different photos I took for a friends wedding. The wedding is being held in a beautiful garden backyard with a pond, so that's why the 3 different views. I'm kind of leaning towards the first one for the album.  All were taken with a Sigma 105mm acro lens with natural lighting.

1. Rings on Water Hibiscus in the pond






2. Rings on a Viola growing in the blocks around the fire pit.





3. Rings on a golf ball. The reception is being held at this golf course.


----------



## brettmc (Jul 23, 2009)

I agree with using the first one


----------



## benlonghair (Jul 29, 2009)

Cool pics. I like the one on the pansy. But that's just me. And those are water hyacinths from what I can see, not hibiscus.


----------



## mooimeisie (Jul 29, 2009)

You're right about the plant and there are 3 takes on the ring not 2.


----------



## Dagwood56 (Jul 29, 2009)

I like the second one the best, but then Im attracted more to blues than greens. I like the last one too, if they are both into golf, that would be a cool shot to go with. Why not ask them which of the three they like?


----------



## yogibear (Jul 29, 2009)

Im surprised they let you set the rings on a lake water plant.  I think what makes the first one is the positioning of the rings.  Some nice shots regardless.


----------



## BeccaLeigh (Jul 29, 2009)

I would def go with the first one.


----------



## JIP (Jul 29, 2009)

Why not let them choose???.


----------



## mooimeisie (Jul 29, 2009)

The water plant was actually in a small pond only 2 feet deep.  When I asked them to choose, they couldn't make up their minds, said they liked them all and told me to choose.  Maybe I'll incorporate all 3 of them in the book somewhere.


----------



## JIP (Jul 29, 2009)

Oh OK I see but personally I would not use all three unless you are going to use them as a faded background or something.  I think 3 ring closeups in one album would ne 2 too many.  If forced to choose I might pick #3 if they were _BOTH _and that to me is important but they were both avid golfers but if not I would pick #1 just because # in my opinion is too much about the flower.


----------



## jenniferlouise (Jul 30, 2009)

I like the first one the most. Mostly because the lighting of it is really nice and soft.


----------

